# I sprung a leak....well, the tank did...



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's actually kind of nice to wake up to the distant sound of running water. Until you look at the clock and it's 3:12am. And until you realize that the running water is the output from your filter spray bar splashing on the water surface. Which isn't usually a problem until you realize that the water level in your tank is 4-5" lower than it was when you went to sleep. And you discover the missing water is not missing anymore...it's on the floor.   Upon first inspection, looks like leaking out of one corner, just not sure how far down the side.

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.

Resealing time! My 65 gallon tank (angels & tetras) now has all inhabitants in a hastily set up 33 with the plants / decor divided between that and my son's little 10 gallon.   

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

The dog probably thinks I've lost my mind...luckily the rest of the family slept through it...

Lucky I have some sealant, so the 65 is empty, gonna reseal it tonight after work.

Did I mention I love this hobby?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

rich16 said:


> Did I mention I love this hobby?


Man, it's like Spring has Sprung a leak with all these leak stories.....instead of resealing.....why not an upgrade to a 75 gallon? Cheap and fast.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Eicks... all these stories are making me paranoid. 

After reading the post on the 8 footer busting a seam, watched a few videos on you tube of tank fails. Had to stop a couple of times and go look at my tank. I wake up to see this post... starting to think mine might be ready to blow apart at any moment 

I do like 2wheelx2's upgrade idea.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> instead of resealing.....why not an upgrade to a 75 gallon? Cheap and fast.


Got one to trade for a leaky 65?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

rich16 said:


> Got one to trade for a leaky 65?


Trade? Nope. But King Ed's has plenty. Probably $100. If you want to buy my 125, I can then get a 180 or 210 though.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ha, I bring a 125 in the door, I'm gonna have a lot more to worry about than a leaking tank!! LOL


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow, another leaker. WTH...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I really admire your calm and practical approach to this. Wish I had more of that myself. Good luck with the new setup.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ha...if you had seen me this morning, "calm and practical" would not have been the first adjectives you came up with. Bat sh*t crazy, maybe...


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

wow sorry to hear! Good think you found out and were able to save the fish in time. never had a tank leak on my yet (knock on wood) but my dads 108g saltwater tank let go when no one was home and he came home to an empty his lion fish gasping in 1" of water.. no one made it that time.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

rich16 said:


> Ha...if you had seen me this morning, "calm and practical" would not have been the first adjectives you came up with. Bat sh*t crazy, maybe...


Bat [email protected] crazy is where i would have been around 3am......lol
sorry to hear about the leak.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Could of been worse.. 
This is why I switched to acrylic. 
I have a big glass tank in my office that makes me quite nervous for the business below it. I would hate the thought of a flood on all their merchandise. Though it would be kind of funny afterwords.


----------

